

Notes on Plan 9 - Fenume
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~madthanu/qual-notes/plan9.txt

======
kjhughes
Looking at the directory in which these notes appear,

[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~madthanu/qual-
notes/](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~madthanu/qual-notes/)

these seem to be Thanumalayan Sankaranarayana Pillai's 2012 qualifier notes on
Plan 9.

They're nice notes, but given the title ( _Notes on “Plan 9 from Bell Labs” by
Rob Pike_ ), readers interested in reading Rob Pike's notes on Plan 9 may be
disappointed.

~~~
dang
We added the year and shortened the title. Thanks.

~~~
4ad
This is not from 2012, this is ancient. It talks about IL and 8½, which were
removed more than 13 years ago.

~~~
rdc12
The Barney Stinson homage, would put it at 2005 at the earliest (when the show
started)

~~~
4ad
It's earlier than that, 4th edition was released in 2003, and IL and 8½ were
removed between 3rd (2000) and 4th edition.

